# Paint Creek Spillway



## River Dweller20 (May 24, 2005)

What is the best outflow to fish the spillway at paintcreek? Whenever I make the 60 mile drive, it's always too high and I never do any good.

Thanks In Advance,
River Dweller20


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Paint Creek connects to the Scioto River right? I believe that is one of the creeks I plan on fishing this summer.


----------



## River Dweller20 (May 24, 2005)

You know, I'm not too sure. I have just fished a couple of times at the spillway below the lake.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Yep, it is the one. I just looked on Google Earth to make sure.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

A word of warning, Paint creek after you leave the spillway area has very little if any public access,best if done by a boat. The locals all carry large guns and are accompanied by Junk Yard dogs... ( from the 2 different spots I was "escorted off of" over the last 15 years) Seriously....  

Come to think of it, I have been escorted off of about every stream in southern Ohio at one time or another, Deer, Little Miami, Mad, Stillwater, Greenville, Massies,Todds,O'Banyon,Sunfish, Ohio Brush, Scioto Brush, Hocking, Clear, Clear Fork, Eagle, White Oak, Scioto,Rattlesnake, Twin, Indian, 4 mile, 7 mile and the list goes on and on...Those are just the ones I remember off the top of my head 

Salmonid


----------



## River Dweller20 (May 24, 2005)

Well, I just stay right by the spillway, fishing from bank of course. I'm just concerned about the best flow. I can check the flow before I go and save me a trip if it is too high.


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm one of those locals who doesn't like people with no respect for private property. Paint Creek is in my back yard, a mile or so downstream from the dam. I like to sit on my rocker, playin' guitar with my shotgun propped against a tree and watch the targets... er... kayakers go by.
It'd be hard to gauge how the fishing is from reading the flow. In general, the creek is fairly clear when it's low and looks like cafe latte when it's up. If you can catch it at the beginning of a rise, that's about the best time to catch saugeyes at the spillway. Other than that, it's better when it's on the low side rather than high.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

The best flow to fish is probably between 500-700 cfs. I fish down there off and on and the bite is a very hit or miss thing. They usually are on fire or not biting at all. If you get there then be there early before daylight becasue this place fills up FAST with trash.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Didn't know Paint Creek was that close to Bainbridge DavidT.


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> Didn't know Paint Creek was that close to Bainbridge DavidT.


Goes to within about 300 yards of downtown. Actually I live about 4.5 miles from town.
I think maybe there's another Bainbridge, Ohio somewhere up north? Mine is about halfway between Chillicothe and Hillsboro on US 50.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

I would be floating it with a float tube. As far as people having guns, lol good for them, so do I. Not that I would bring it with me. Let them shoot at me, I will own their property. Lol I just love how country folk think you can just shoot at somebody for being on their property. But thats another story on another thread that I stopped posting on. In the end, I don't care whos property it is as long as I am in the creek on my float tube. And I wouldn't be fishing by the lake anyways. I would be fishing alot closer to where it connects to the Scioto.


----------



## River Dweller20 (May 24, 2005)

Well thanks y'all. I'll be sure that I stay on private property when I do make the trip up there.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Salmonid, 
I thought all those bruises on your arms was your wife trying to keep you home for a change. Didn't know you had such a rep with the locals on all these creeks! 
LMJeff


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

LMJ, in 30 years of local wade fishing for smallies, Ive been known to get around a little, most of that was early on when I was young and cocky  

Now Im smart enough to be more stealthy about my midnight wading runs...
my best tool now is a bicycle, one I can lock to a tree and no one knows Im there.  

Salmonid


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

I think I may have caused some confusion. I've never refused anyone access who asked. But those who trespass without askng are asked to leave and not come back.
The kayaker - gun thing was meant as a joke. Looks like some didn't take it that way. My apologies.

BTW, the creek is up to near max right now... a really fast-movin' chocolate milkshake.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Here goto this site before you make the trip and check the outflow.
http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/distns.htm


If the outflow is high like 800-1500 then fish a little farther downstream from the pipe.I prefer 400-600 and fish up in the tray.Right now there blowing that lake out and would be a waste of a trip.Im afraid it looks like the whole weekend is blown out as they are almost dumping 100% capacity.It is a site to see water coming that fast but it gives you weak knees.


----------



## moose (Apr 14, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> Didn't know Paint Creek was that close to Bainbridge DavidT.


paint creek runs through washington c.h. then through greenfield then into paint creek lake then bainbridge down to the river. there is some nice smallmouth up by washington. it is not real deep but there is alot of good
holes.


moose


----------



## Anthony-GA (Feb 17, 2006)

ostbucks98 said:


> Here goto this site before you make the trip and check the outflow.
> http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/distns.htm


Good info to have! Thanks for the link.



ostbucks98 said:


> Im afraid it looks like the whole weekend is blown out as they are almost dumping 100% capacity.It is a site to see water coming that fast but it gives you weak knees.


If you havent seen this before its really something to see and hear water rushing out of a full pipe and moving through that first few hundred feet of trough! Even worse if you're standing on the steps above the pipe!


----------

